# Using Cannabis to Treat DP/DR- CBD vs THC



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi! I have marijuana-induced 24/7 dp/dr. Marijuana is actually the most common drug to trigger DPD.

BUT... I am not anti-cannabis for treatment of dp/dr. There are two key chemical players involved here. They are CBD and THC. Both occur naturally in the cannabis plant. The amount of CBD versus the amount of THC is what is important. THC can cause anxiety, depression, psychosis, insomnia, and dp/dr (as it did with me). CBD is the 'natural' antidote to THC and is naturally found in cannabis along with THC. CBD induces feelings of calmness and peace. Many strains of marijuana now have too little CBD for the amount of THC in it. I believe the pot i smoked had too much THC and not enough CBD. The pot where I live is becoming stronger and stronger wrt THC. They are making srains with less and less CBD now, especially here in SW Canada. If you want to use cannabis for mental issues contact your local seed bank and ask for a strain that is highest in CBD and lowest in THC. We have a seed bank here. I need a license to have/grow pot but they will still sell seeds to me without a license. Also very important- HEMP PLANTS have the most CBD and the least THC. I am buying hemp seeds to grow into plants (hemp seeds/hearts/oil does not have enough CBD in it). You can grow it and smoke it or consume it in other ways. Be VERY careful with what you smoke and good luck.

From my seed bank:

Strain: Suomi

"Low-THC cannabis hemp seed-producing variety developed in Finland. Shorter and earlier blooming than fiber hemp strains. Developed for extremely high seed production, even at latitudes above 65° North. Harvest fertilized female plants for seed in August / after 18-20 weeks.

Mature fertilized female plants produce a very large quantity of edible seed. Hemp seed is highly nutritious and provides a rich source of essential polyunsaturated omega-3 and omega-6 fatty acids.

Marijuana buds contain 5%-10% THC. The Suomi hemp buds contain less than 1% THC and will not produce any psychoactive effects if smoked or eaten. However, the buds will contain high levels of CBD, CBN and other therapeutic but much less psychoactive cannabinoids.

The mature plants will look just like marijuana. Grow at your own risk."


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

i didnt get mine with cannabis, though psychedelics were one of the main causes. But whenever i smoked weed i would re-connect to my feelings and self... but only if i was on my own, if i smoked around people i would get panick attacks.

but for everyone who s DP was not caused by smoking weed, it would not be too outrageous to try smoke a joint and see what happens.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

You can find in your local grocery or health store something called hemp protein powder. They come with varying strengths of protein, some up to 70%. One popular brand I see in stores is called Manitoba Harvest Protein Powder made in Manitoba Canada of course. But the thing I'm a little confused about is...what is it made of? It's not oil. It's not those little white hemp hearts. It's a dark green powder. So I'm assuming it's part of the plant that has been ground up. The stems and leaves maybe? It gives a breakdown of all the protein and fatty acids in it but it doesn't say what it's actually made of. There's an 800 number on the jar so I might call that to find out. Anyway you're supposed to mix a heaping tablespoon full with water or juice a couple times a day. Might be worth a try.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

From research I've done, there is not enough CBD in hemp products. You would have to eat buckets full to get a benefit, hence why I will be growing hemp plants.



flat said:


> You can find in your local grocery or health store something called hemp protein powder. They come with varying strengths of protein, some up to 70%. One popular brand I see in stores is called Manitoba Harvest Protein Powder made in Manitoba Canada of course. But the thing I'm a little confused about is...what is it made of? It's not oil. It's not those little white hemp hearts. It's a dark green powder. So I'm assuming it's part of the plant that has been ground up. The stems and leaves maybe? It gives a breakdown of all the protein and fatty acids in it but it doesn't say what it's actually made of. There's an 800 number on the jar so I might call that to find out. Anyway you're supposed to mix a heaping tablespoon full with water or juice a couple times a day. Might be worth a try.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey there, I would def advice against people with dp trying weed in case it worsened or caused permanence of dp.



Abraxas said:


> i didnt get mine with cannabis, though psychedelics were one of the main causes. But whenever i smoked weed i would re-connect to my feelings and self... but only if i was on my own, if i smoked around people i would get panick attacks.
> 
> but for everyone who s DP was not caused by smoking weed, it would not be too outrageous to try smoke a joint and see what happens.


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

university girl said:


> From research I've done, there is not enough CBD in hemp products. You would have to eat buckets full to get a benefit, hence why I will be growing hemp plants.


You're right. The hemp protein powder is made from hemp seeds as well, which has squat CBD. Still, it may build up in your system over time...


----------



## Yarin -G (Apr 27, 2011)

i never smoked any drugs and i got the dp, but what im asking that if i will try medical weed its can help ?


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

It depends what is in the weed; You want weed with high CBD and low THC.



Yarin -G said:


> i never smoked any drugs and i got the dp, but what im asking that if i will try medical weed its can help ?


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

university girl said:


> Hey there, I would def advice against people with dp trying weed in case it worsened or caused permanence of dp.


well, if you already have DP, whats there to lose? its just a joint.. you can relax and listen to some good music and reconnect with your feelings. of course, you would do it un such a way that panick attacks can be avoided. that is, being alone in the house, knowing no one will bother, lighting up some incense, putting some good, soft, blue instrumental music... and only taking a couple of puffs, see how it goes. and not buying skunk which is sometimes laced.. but getting in from someone you trust, and preferably just regular green.. no need to buy skunk flowers as they are too strong.

or better, you can start by making a tea out of it, just a small quantity.. take a couple of sips, wait for 20 mins, see what happens, and go on as willed.

everytime i would smoke a joint in this situations, i would sometimes go through some increased anxiety, but that was exactly what would make me 'let go', just let go and accept my feelings, to stop avoiding myself. I see my DP as a way to avoid myself.. and weed just made that too obvious for me to keep ignoring it.. i could see through the mental fog and know that my feelings were down there, and it was not about me having lost myself, but about me being afraid of myself, being afraid of being, being afraid of my feelings. but once you go down there and vent out all that sadness and sorrow, you ll find there s a lot of love and other positive feelings as well.

but well, experiences vary. you could smoke it and worsen symptoms. but you could smoke it and reconnect with feelings... its quite a relief to know you're still there.


----------



## Yarin -G (Apr 27, 2011)

Abraxas said:


> well, if you already have DP, whats there to lose? its just a joint.. you can relax and listen to some good music and reconnect with your feelings. of course, you would do it un such a way that panick attacks can be avoided. that is, being alone in the house, knowing no one will bother, lighting up some incense, putting some good, soft, blue instrumental music... and only taking a couple of puffs, see how it goes. and not buying skunk which is sometimes laced.. but getting in from someone you trust, and preferably just regular green.. no need to buy skunk flowers as they are too strong.
> 
> or better, you can start by making a tea out of it, just a small quantity.. take a couple of sips, wait for 20 mins, see what happens, and go on as willed.
> 
> ...


yes, i wish to try it.. but im afraid to fall on bad weed.. as uni girl said i need high cbd weed.. so i dont know if the "hood" weed is good enough.,


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

university girl said:


> Marijuana is actually the most common drug to trigger DPD.


WRONG marijuana is common known to induce anxiety to people. and dp is just a symptom of there anxiety. dpd is quite rare and origin is unknown but is triggered or first noticed after a stress trigger.

I don't have the link now but its says on webmd people with dpd cant avoid it. and is quite rare.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I have read the research and been published in literature for DPD research. Marijuana IS the most common drug to trigger DPD. DPD occurs at about 1-2% of the population (1 to 2 people in 100 have it). The trigger for some people is actually unknown.



Jeremiah said:


> WRONG marijuana is common known to induce anxiety to people. and dp is just a symptom of there anxiety. dpd is quite rare and origin is unknown but is triggered or first noticed after a stress trigger.
> 
> I don't have the link now but its says on webmd people with dpd cant avoid it. and is quite rare.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

There is a possivility that weed can worsen DP/DR or trigger anxiety attacks. I would be VERY careful. Weed is now also being linked to triggering schizophrenia. Weed high in THC and low in CBD may worsen DPD and trigger panic in an unavoidable way.



Abraxas said:


> well, if you already have DP, whats there to lose? its just a joint.. you can relax and listen to some good music and reconnect with your feelings. of course, you would do it un such a way that panick attacks can be avoided. that is, being alone in the house, knowing no one will bother, lighting up some incense, putting some good, soft, blue instrumental music... and only taking a couple of puffs, see how it goes. and not buying skunk which is sometimes laced.. but getting in from someone you trust, and preferably just regular green.. no need to buy skunk flowers as they are too strong.
> 
> or better, you can start by making a tea out of it, just a small quantity.. take a couple of sips, wait for 20 mins, see what happens, and go on as willed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 23, 2011)

Yarin -G said:


> There is a possivility that weed can worsen DP/DR or trigger anxiety attacks. I would be VERY careful. Weed is now also being linked to triggering schizophrenia. Weed high in THC and low in CBD may worsen DPD and trigger panic in an unavoidable way.


----------



## MiteyMite (May 21, 2011)

This is an interesting thread to me. I have had DP/DR off and on (mostly on) for years now. I can't even really remember a time before it. I know the onset was sometime around high school for me, and thats when I was smoking pot every day to try and deal with anxiety and feelings I didn't want to have. So I have always wondered if the DR was caused by the weed.

I swore off pot for years, but now that the DP/DR is so bad, I've experimented with it again because I just wanted to feel something different. When I do smoke, I can perceive the world and myself as real again. It's incredible; it's like waking up from sleepwalking.

However, this just gives me more questions. Did the huge sustained dose of weed as my brain was developing cause the DR? How can it be, then, that it temporarily 'cures' it? Perhaps somehow my brain got confused back then, and learned to interperet being high as reality, so i only feel the world is real when I'm high.

I just dont know... Weed is not a sustainable cure by any means though. If I get high I only feel better for an hour at best. After that hour, I might still have some insight I gained, but Im back to how I felt before, possibly worse.


----------

